# The time is coming soon



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am so sorry for what you are going through. I have lost many dogs over the years. I lost my most recent, Goldie, who was my heart dog to cancer a ltitle overy a year ago. In her case the treatment was simply to keep her comfortable as she was 14 years old and, in all likelihood, would not have survived the surgery. She did well for a while but towards the end I noticed she would "space out" and not be aware of her surroundings or of me. Our vet suspected that the cancer had spread to her brain. There was little to do except to love her, keep her comfortable and let her go when she let me know it was time. I have been through many difficult things in my life and letting Goldie go to the bridge was one of the most difficult. My heart goes out to you. I am so sorry you are going through this. Hugs.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

I don't have any experience with this. We, too, have a senior named Bayleigh and she is totally my heart dog. I can't imagine the range of emotions you're feeling. 

Sending love & prayers.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Bailey. I know how difficult this is, I had to let my girl go 2 months ago. 
Make the most of every second you have with her, you've given her a good life, she knows she's loved.


----------



## DonnaNew (Jul 11, 2016)

New to the site and not sure if your precious baby has gone over the Rainbow Bridge. I too am going to have to struggle with this decision soon. My thoughts are with you.


----------

